# Pimp my Kokua Jumper #2



## Ketchyp (4. Februar 2014)

Hiho,

jetzt bin ich auch mit einem Pimp my Laufrad Thema an der Reihe! Habe günstig ein Jumper im ziemlich heruntergekommen Zustand geschossen und hab daher ein paar Fragen an euch:


Sind Alu Speichen verbaut? Wenn Nein, hat jemand schonmal Alu Speichen gekürzt und ein Gewinde drauf geschnitten? 
Carbon Lenker: Ja / Nein?
Vorbau/Lenker Empfehlung?
Ourys Grips i.O. oder vom Durchmesser für Kinderhände unpassend?
Gibt's einen Alternativschlauch (Latex ) mit dem man noch ein wenig Gewicht sparen kann?
Ich werde den Rahmen sandstrahlen, Hauptrahmen wahrscheinlich ein wenig bürsten und Schwinge/Gabel neu lackieren lassen - habt ihr da eine Empfehlung wer das Kostengünstig (Pulvern) macht? Sind ja nur Kleinteile...
Merci!
Ich hoffe ich kann euch bald mit ein paar Bildern versorgen


----------



## drehvial (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Alu bei Speichen mach meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, ich wüsste auch keinen High-End Laufradsatz, bei dem Aluspeichen verbaut sind. Da fehlt es einfach an Zugfestigkeit, die müssten dann deutlich dicker sein als Stahlspeichen. Die leichteste mir bekannte Speiche ist die Sapim Superspoke Stück 3,10€ und aus Edelstahl. Also entweder dünne Stahlspeichen, oder gleich Carbon.

Empfehlung Lenker/Vorbau KCNC. Carbon Lenker sind nicht leichter, als gute Alu-Lenker (so lange nicht von Schmolke oder AX-Lightness), meist aber teurer.

Latex-Schläuche kann man selber kürzen. Wenn einem dann das Pumpen nichts ausmacht...

drehvial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (4. Februar 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich merke gerade was ich da für einen Quatsch geschrieben habe. Eigentlich meinte ich ob Alu Nippel verbaut sind (anscheinend Messing) - hab das aber irgendwie geoppeltmoppelt. Das Alu Speichen nicht verbaut sind, hätte mir ja wohl klar sein sollen 
Früher gab es mal ein paar Ansätze mit Alu Speichen (ähnlich Straight Pull damit die Speiche keine Rundung aufweisen muss), aber ich sehe gerade dass es so ungefähr 0 Möglichkeiten gibt ohne Selbstbau dran zu kommen. Hätte ich ein lustiges Gimmick am Laufrad gefunden - die Belastung sollte ja gering genug sein. Aber ja, da hätte ich auch Google mal vorher anwerfen können.

Vorab: die VR/HR Achse ist M10x1 (und nicht M9)?


----------



## drehvial (4. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne die Achse vom Jumper nicht aber 10x1 wäre ein normales Maß, schöne Achsmuttern dafür gibt es im BMX-Bereich. Sattel/Sattelstütze lässt sich sicher auch aus dem BMX-Bereich mit einer Pivotal-Kombi erleichtern und individualisieren.

drehvial


----------



## Surtre (5. Februar 2014)

Titanspeichen gibt es auch noch. 
Speichen wegzulassen und Alu-Nippel zu verbauen wäre aber in der Tat die sinnvollere Möglichkeit.

@drehvial 
Hast du ein Beispiel für eine Pivotal-Kombi? 
Ich hatte bislang das Gefühl, dass es mit ausreichender Polsterung nicht leichter wird. Interesse hätte ich für unser Laufrad, ein wenig Sitzhöhe könnte man damit evtl. auch einsparen.


----------



## drehvial (5. Februar 2014)

bezüglich einer Pivotal-Kombi:

wenn der Sattel ganz rein darf (75mm Stumpen, der dann im Prinzip immer ganz rein muss) wiegt diese Stütze 45g, dieser Sattel dazu 265g. Jetzt kommt es natürlich an, was die bisherige Kombi wiegt (keine Ahnung). 
Noch leichter und billiger geht es dann mit einer fixen Kombi (z.B. diese aus dem BMX Bereich, oder beim örlichen Händler nach einer fixen Kombi für ein einfachst Kinderrad fragen), da muss aber dann der Neigungswinkel stimmen.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Februar 2014)

Die fixe Kombi von Puky ist sehr leicht, die Stütze hat glaube 22,2 mm. Der Sattel ist gut gepolstert und so ausgeformt, dass ein gewisser Spielraum beim Sitzrohrwinkel gegeben ist. Bei Unsicherheit einfach vorab mal von einem Spielkamerad das Laufrad daneben stellen und die Winkel vergleichen.

Alu-Speichen kenn ich ausm Rennradbereich, halte ich aber aufgrund des notwendigerweise größeren Speichenquerschnitts für nicht sonderlich sinnvoll (aerodynamisch Unfug).

Carbonlenker würde ich lassen.

Latexschläuche kann man nehmen und passend kürzen. Umschlagen, Lösung drauf, zurückschlagen und fest andrücken. Je nach Reifendurchmesser die Michelin 2,1 oder noch leichter die schmaleren Challenge ausm Crossbereich. Allerdings würde mich an einem Kinderrad das allfällige Pumpen etwas nerven...


----------



## Ketchyp (5. Februar 2014)

Okay, danke für euer Input. Ich werde dann mal schauen wo ich das meiste Gewicht mit möglichst wenig Geld raushole. Vielen Dank bereits hier an @tripletschiee für das hier.

Geplant sind:

Lack ab. Entweder raw, eloxal, oder pulver
Alu Nippel
Black Jack Reifen
Carbon Spacer (Bling Bling)
Ahead Kappe (Carbon/Alu, Bling Bling #2)

Sattelklemme
Griffe (Ourys, Schaum, mal schauen)
(Hohlachse) Alu Muttern (Bling Bling #3)
Speichenreflektoren
Wenn Geld reicht:

Lenker/Vorbau Kombo
Sattel/Stütze


----------



## Surtre (5. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema Sattelklemme:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6952-9960/cmp-sattelklemme-sattelklemme
Schick ist anders, die schönere Alternative Hope war mir aber zu schwer und teuer.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. Februar 2014)

Danke. Ein anderer Tipp (leider User vergessen), war die hier: http://34r.cz/moto-seat-clamp

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, werde ich probieren das möglichst alles aus einem Shop zu beziehen und das zu nehmen was der da hat. Wenn alles einzeln bestellt wird, wirds durch die VK doch ein bisschen teuer. Die Gewichte sind aber natürlich ein guter Richtwert was zu welchem Preis möglich ist.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Februar 2014)

Steuersatzkralle und -kappe würde ich ganz weglassen. Montage mit Expander, nach Festschrauben der Vorbauklemmung den Expander entfernen und max. nen Carbon-Deckel drauf. Für die Black Jack sollten die Challenge Cross Latex locker reichen. Oft sind die Preisunterschiede so groß, dass sich auch die Bestellung in mehreren Shops noch lohnt. Ist auch schwierig einen Shop zu finden, der alles gewünschte da hat. Geht mir zumindest häufiger so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (5. Februar 2014)

Ja klar, das mit den Unterschieden stimmt schon. Hab' mir auch schon ein paar Shops mit den verschiedenen Konstellationen rausgesucht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht jedes Teil in einem eigenen Shop bestelle - auch wenn ich dann das beste Gewicht/Einzelteilpreis(ohne VK!)-Verhältnis erreicht hätte, und dadurch auch mal 1,2 minimal schwere(re) Teile rauskommen.


Soll man bei den Griffen auf den Durchmesser achten? Oder habt ihr da bei euren Kleinen keinen Unterschied feststellen können? Wie gesagt: evtl die Ourys MTB oder 0815 Schaum Griffe.   Die Esi Grips hätten zwar eine geile Farbe, sprengen aber so ziemlich das Budget.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Februar 2014)

Das fängt ja beim Lenker an. Durchdachte Räder haben nicht die Standard 22,x mm sondern weniger. Und da sollte der Griff dazu passen und natürlich nicht dick aufbauen, um den Vorteil wieder zunichte zu machen. Bei den Kleinsten: so dünn als möglich.


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Februar 2014)

Soweit ist alles in Ordnung. Nur die eine Schraube ist bei dem Sattel für die Fixierung der Neigung abgebrochen - daher hält er nun nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Surtre (6. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Danke. Ein anderer Tipp (leider User vergessen), war die hier: http://34r.cz/moto-seat-clamp


Die Klemme habe ich heute baugleich von Salt im freundlichen BMX-Laden um die Ecke für 5€ gekauft.  Für den Preis darf sie auch ruhig purple sein. Mal sehen, ob ich sie enteloxiere oder lackiere.
Ein bisschen Pivotalkram zum Basteln habe ich auch mitgenommen.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Februar 2014)

Purple gehört zum Farbschema :>


----------



## Surtre (7. Februar 2014)

Soll ich dir eine zuschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (8. Februar 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Soll ich dir eine zuschicken?



Jenachdem wie ich mich mit meiner Freundin aufs Farbschema einige, komme ich darauf zurück, danke! 

Die Kontermutter für die Schraube zur Fixierung/Neigung vom Sattel ist wohl aus der Halterung gerutscht. Das ist natürlich doof, weil man nur an die dran kommt wenn man den Sattel abzieht. Mal schauen ob es irgendwas Pivotal-mäßiges wird oder einfach ein neuer Kokua Sattel (17€).


----------



## trifi70 (8. Februar 2014)

Puky Kombi is billiger und leichter. Aber is halt Puky... wobei nix draufgedruckt ist.


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Februar 2014)

@trifi70 Hast du zufällig einen Link? Ich habe bei der Ersatzteilliste für das Puky Laufrad nachgeschaut und da gabs nur son Bananensitz


----------



## trifi70 (8. Februar 2014)

Ja, Banane passt.  Nr. ist 00000702. Hier ist ein Bild dabei: https://www.spielzeugmarkt-gungl.at/puky-sattel-fuer-laufrad_6619_22.htm

Unsere beiden kommen damit auf dem Laufrad super zurecht, rutschen nicht vor und zurück. Selbst am Fahrrad hatten wir den anfangs montiert, der er nicht so hoch baut wie andere Kombis und das Rad somit früher nutzbar ist.

Vermutlich sparst Du sogar die Versandkosten, wenn Du es im Radladen um die Ecke bestellst.


----------



## Ufo (10. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> (Hohlachse) Alu Muttern (Bling Bling #3)


Das scheiterte bei mir daran, das ich keine Hohlachse fand, die eine identische Steigung wie die verbaute Vollachse hat. Und komplett neue Naben sind auch schwierig, da deutlich schmaler als 100mm. Ich wollte das weniger aus Gewichtsgründen, sondern wegen der schnelleren zerlegbarkeit beim Hängertransport.


----------



## trifi70 (10. Februar 2014)

Ev. könnte man andere Konen passend zur Hohlachse verwenden? Dann gäbs zumindest kein Problem mit der Steigung... Wenn sie nicht 100% passend sind, muss man wohl oder übel nacharbeiten (Drehen, Feilen, whatever).


----------



## sven kona (12. Februar 2014)

Tagchen . Könntest 10er Hohlachsen mit Konen nehmen und entsprechend kürzen ( damit die Einbaubreite wieder passt). dann über Nacht in Essigessenz dann rostet es net..
Dremeln sieht schlecht aus Konen sind etwas gehärtet. entweder passende kurze besorgen oder Flex mit Edelstahlblatt. Zeitaufwand 20min.

P.S. hab hier noch 2 Hohlachsen liegen und glaub ich 4 lange Konen.( war Reserve fals was schiefgeht)

Gruss Sven


----------



## drehvial (12. Februar 2014)

Ich tippe mal auf eine Einbaubreite von 74mm. Das wäre dann VR-Standard bei Falträdern, dafür gibt es Naben, auch mit Hohlachsen.


----------



## sven kona (12. Februar 2014)

STIMMT.
Aber wir basteln doch alle gern


----------



## Surtre (12. Februar 2014)

Wobei es im #1 Thread auch jemanden gab, der 84mm Einbaubreite am Jumper hatte.
Unseres hat glücklicherweise 74mm Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (18. Februar 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema Pivotalsättel:
Mit den gepolsterten Sätteln, die man aktuell kaufen kann, kommt man nicht an das Gewicht der originalen Sattel-Stützenkombination heran.
Da ich auch ein wenig Bauhöhe sparen musste, habe ich einen ungepolsterten Sattel gekauft, ihn bearbeitet, aufgepolstert und bezogen:



Die Befestigungsschraube kann noch getauscht werden und natürlich die Stütze (135mm) gekürzt werden. Der Bezug ist nicht allzu schön geworden, da fehlt mir noch die Übung...
Angebaut:


----------



## Diman (18. Februar 2014)

@Surtre Welcher Steuersatz hast du verbaut?


----------



## Surtre (19. Februar 2014)

Es ist ein Fun Works S-Lite. Der Mortop ähnelt ihm stark auf den Bildern im Netz.


----------



## Diman (19. Februar 2014)

@Surtre Danke! Es das etwa ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz?


----------



## Surtre (19. Februar 2014)

Nein, es ist ein klassischer EC34 A-Head Steuersatz.


----------



## sven kona (19. Februar 2014)

Abend

So sieht unsere Stütze(gepulvert) 


 mit Sattel neu bezogen aus, musste ja ne Mädchenfarbe werden!( kommt nicht ganz rüber ist LILA)
Bitte nicht schimpfen war mein erster Versuch mit Sattel beziehen.
Grüsse


----------



## Surtre (19. Februar 2014)

Das kann sich doch sehen lassen! 
Was hast Du unternommen, dass es so leicht geworden ist?


----------



## sven kona (20. Februar 2014)

Abend . 
Mhm eigentlich garnichts.
außer das der alte Bezug runter ist und etwas die Polsterung bearbeite ist. 
mehr nicht.
Leder ist Kunstleder UV beständig 
Stütze ist die kurze wurde gepulvert damits zum Rest past.
Sattelrohr muste ich natürlich etwas aufreiben.

Grüsse


----------



## Crash-Biker (12. April 2014)

Hey, ich bin auch grad mit einem KokuaJumper beschäftigt. Ich suche krampfhaft schwarze Speichen. Kann mir jemand helfen wo ich die beziehen kann!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (13. April 2014)

Mahlzeit . ERDMANN schwarz o weiss etc 

Gruss


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (18. April 2014)

auch wenn schon "etwas" älter ... hast du die zufällig noch? 



Surtre schrieb:


> Soll ich dir eine zuschicken?


----------



## Surtre (18. April 2014)

Die Klemme habe ich noch, sie ist aber lackiert und in Gebrauch.
Hier habe ich sie her (vor Ort), evtl. verschicken die Jungs auch per Brief, wenn Du erwähnst, wofür es ist. 
http://bikers-base.com/index.php?id_category=49&controller=category



DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> auch wenn schon "etwas" älter ... hast du die zufällig noch?


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Juni 2014)

Kleines Update: Nachdem wir beim Pulverer eine andere Farbe wählen mussten ist der jetzt wohl überflüssig. Schade.


----------



## Mamara (29. Juni 2014)

Ist nachgemacht, oder?


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Juni 2014)

Ich sags mal so: es wird ein Studenten-Budget-Freundliches Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (4. Juli 2014)

So, nun ist alles vom Pulverer wieder da und muss nur noch wieder aufpoliert werden. Das wollte ich absichtlich persönlich machen, damit meine Freundin (und ich) auch noch ein wenig am Rad "arbeiten" können, da es ja verschenkt wird. Und so ganz ohne persönlichen Schweiß & Fleiß finde ich das irgendwie komisch.

Einziges Problem: der Stoß von der Felge ging wohl etwas auf (oben sind sie noch auf bund gesteckt). Jetzt ist die Frage ob zb zuvor nur Kleber da war und der beim Strahlen weg ging oder im Ofen was passiert ist. Wie sah das denn bei euch @Surtre und @sven kona aus? Zumindest bei den weißen Felgen bei Sven ist auch ein kleiner Luftspalt zu sehen...

Frage#2 die es noch zu klären gilt: Grüner King oder Schwarzer Noname Steuersatz.. Sattel und Griffe werden noch grün. Sonst alles silber/schwarz/raw


----------



## sven kona (4. Juli 2014)

Ganz schön grosser Spalt bei dir . meiner ist glücklicher weise recht gering .
Vieleicht gab es spannungen bei " Härten"

Gruss


----------



## Surtre (4. Juli 2014)

Ebenfalls vorhanden, aber deutlich kleiner:



Die Spaltweite war aber bereits vor dem Pulvern vorhanden.


----------



## Ketchyp (4. Juli 2014)

Danke euch beiden 

Dann lass ich das Rad von einem Kumpel zentrieren, der kann das deutlichst besser als ich - dann bin ich da auf der sicheren Seite. Kommt halt noch ein schniecker Aufkleber drüber.


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juli 2014)

Was passiert, wenn Du versuchst den zusammenzudrücken? Möglicherweise zieht er sich beim Einspeichen oder Luft Aufpumpen auch noch ein bisschen zusammen.


----------



## Ketchyp (27. September 2014)

Heute war Übergabe, nicht alles umgesetzt was angeplant war (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel) aber das Budget war einfach ausgeschöpft. Beim Nächsten Laufrad


----------



## .floe. (2. Oktober 2014)

Schön geworden! Hast du die Laufräder selbst wieder zusammengebaut?


----------



## Ketchyp (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke. Jein, die Laufräder habe ich wieder zusammengebaut und eingespeicht - das Zentrieren hat aber ein Bekannter übernommen, der das deutlich besser kann als ich. Soweit ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe ging das auch recht flott, nur ein mini Schlag ging bei beiden Felgen nicht ganz raus (die Speichen waren aber zT auch verbogen), was aber nicht weiter Schlimm ist, da der Rundlauf von den Reifen schlechter ist 

Da du ja bei deinem Laufrad zwecks farbigen Nippeln/schwarzer Felge überlegt hast: es gibt auch recht günstig farbige (schwarz, weiß?) Speichen, wäre eine Alternative zum Pulvern vom Felgenring!


----------



## .floe. (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das würde nur wieder Geld kosten. Zuhause liegen noch farbige Alunippel rum, die brauch ich eh nicht mehr. Wenn ich jetzt Nippel für Nippel - immer einen raus und wieder einen neuen aus Alu rein - ersetze, wüsst ich halt ganz gern, ob ich dann das Laufrad noch neu zentrieren muss. Bei der Größe könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht notwendig ist. Hauptsache alles sitzt fest.


----------



## Ketchyp (2. Oktober 2014)

Uff, da habe ich leider keinen Erfahrungswert. Im Prinzip ist und bleibt es ein Laufrad bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten und Belastungen, Surtre hat zB ein paar Speichen weggelassen. Ich würds einfach ausprobieren (kleiner Schlag ist absoult unproblematisch) und wenns am Ende nicht hinhaut die 10€ fürs Zentrieren beim Radladen als Lehrgeld abtun. Du musst nur schauen, dass du einen passenden Schlüssel hast bzw von der Felgeninnenseite aus arbeiten kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77286 (3. Dezember 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ebenfalls vorhanden, aber deutlich kleiner:
> 
> 
> 
> Die Spaltweite war aber bereits vor dem Pulvern vorhanden.



Sind das wirklich Mavic Felgen oder umlackierte und beklebt vom Jumper?


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2014)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich Mavic Felgen oder umlackierte und beklebt vom Jumper?


Letzteres: Es sind die originalen Felgen des Jumper die gepulvert und beklebt worden.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (16. Dezember 2014)

So. Mein Bau kann auch beginnen. Hab ein gebrauchtes Kokua gekauft, schon auseinender gebaut und alle Teile gewogen. 

Bin nach einem günstigen Lenker und vorbau am schauen. Aber vom Gewicht ist es schon schwer an die original Kombi zu kommen. Wie schaut es mit den günstigen Carbon Lenkern von Ebay aus? Da ist ja eigentlich nicht wirklich Belastung drauf?!

Felgen werden lackiert. Beim Rahmen bin ich noch am schauen. Bei uns ist einer der macht Sodastrahlen. Der strahlt dogar Carbon Rahmen ab. Von daher wäre das bei Alu kein Problem. Anschließend meinte er Glasperlenstrahlen für das Oberflächenfinish. Würde aber 80€ kosten. Ist mir etwas zu teuer. Zur Zeit steht noch ein Angebot für chemisches Entlacken aus. Wie sieht das mit Oberflachenversiegeln aus nach dem Entlacken? Habt ihr das gemacht?


----------

